# Seekarte für Kartenplotter



## johannes81 (3. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage:
Ich möchte mir ein Hand GPS mit einer elektronischen Seekarte kaufen.  Ich habe mehrfach gelsen das bei den Karten Navionics den Goldstandard  darstellt. Garmin bietet u.a. die Bluechart g2 XLarge an, welche man für  ganz Norwegen bis einschließlich der deutschen Küste nutzen kann. Hat  jemand Erfahrung mit der Qualität dieser Karte, vorallem was die  Bodenbeschaffenheit,Tiefenlinien usw angeht?
Schonmal danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## hewi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor 4 Wochen das neue 5er von Lowrance mit Navionics Gold gekauft und habe es in Norwegen benutzt. Ich muß sagen, das ich sehr zufrieden bin. Das von Garmin kenne ich nicht.

Gruß hewi


----------



## johannes81 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*

Hat denn nieman Erfahrung mit der Bluechart g2??


----------



## engelhai (17. September 2010)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*

Habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit der Bluechart Karte gemacht. Kannst die Tiefenlinien sehr gut reinzoomen. Allerdings sind die Preise ganz schön happig. Ich hab meine Karten übrigens bei Ebay gekauft. Die kamen von einem Anbieter aus Kanada und haben wenn ich mich recht erinnere so um die 50 Euronen gekostet. #6 Alleine die Karte Norwegen kostet in Deutschland um die 300 Euro.


----------



## johannes81 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*

Danke für die Antwort. Habe bei Ebay auch schon geschaut, nur noch nichts günstiges gefunden. Aber immerhin bekommt man für 300€ eine Karte für Norwegen bis hin zur Ostsee/Nordsee. Bei anderen Anbietern bräuchte man da min. drei.


----------



## Hobo1960 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*

Hallo -bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner See-karte für die gleiche Ecke !!!
Habe beim Kollegen mir "navionics" auf dem Echo angeschaut.Echt Gut !!!
Aufgrund des Preises könnte man sich doch Eine mit Einem/Mehreren zusammenholen.......... Vieleicht über die Plattform ????
LG Hobo1960


----------



## Hobo1960 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*

Hast Du auch Deutschland z.B. Bodden dabei ??? Ja ??????? Bitte melden !!!!
LG Hobo1960


----------



## eiswerner (28. September 2010)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*

Hallo die Blue Chart ist doch von Garmin, geht die auch in einem GPS von Eagle???
Gruß Werner


----------



## johannes81 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*

Ich glaube die funktioniert nur bei Garmin Geräten.....


----------



## pxrxx12 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*



johannes81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mal eine Frage:
> Ich möchte mir ein Hand GPS mit einer elektronischen Seekarte kaufen.  Ich habe mehrfach gelsen das bei den Karten Navionics den Goldstandard  darstellt. Garmin bietet u.a. die Bluechart g2 XLarge an, welche man für  ganz Norwegen bis einschließlich der deutschen Küste nutzen kann. Hat  jemand Erfahrung mit der Qualität dieser Karte, vorallem was die  Bodenbeschaffenheit,Tiefenlinien usw angeht?
> Schonmal danke für Eure Antworten



Hallo, nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die Karten von Garmin und Navionics (Bluechart G2 und Navionics Gold) durchaus zu vergleichen. Die Garmin Karte in der g2 Vision Version ist sehr gut auflösend mit vielen Details. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit kann andeutungsweise aus der Schattierung der Karte herausgelesen werden. Die Navionics ist  zwar immer noch das Maß der Dinge, bezieht ihre Wertigkeit nach meinem Dafürhalten aber eher aus der Verbreitung und Akzeptanz und der Tatsache, dass ihr keine Rückrufaktion wegen falscher Kartendaten anhaftet, wie das bei Garmin nun mal vorgekommen ist.
Viel wichtiger als die Kartendiskussion ist aber die Frage des Kartenplotters. Bei Garmin muss es schon das gpsmap 620 (5 Zoll Display) sein, um die Details und die 3 D Darstellung der g2 Vision zu haben (Nachteil ist nicht nur der Preis von ca 580 Euro sondern auch die Tatsache, dass es nur bedingt als Handgerät (Akku) zu gebrauchen ist wegen der eingeschränkten Laufzeit von 2-3 Stunden). Bei Navionics hat man den Vorteil, dass es mittlerweise gute und günstige Kombigeräte für den Festeinbau( Echolot und Plotter z.B. Lowrance elite 5, 550 Euro mit Geber) gibt und im Handplotterbereich die Geonav Geräte ( wenn es sein muss auch Lowrance Endura) allererste Wahl sind. Geonav schon deshalb , weil die Displays unter allen Lichtbedingungen einfach 1 A sind. Ich selbst habe ein Geonav 4 Gipsy (großes 3,5 Zoll Display, lange Akkulaufzeit von etwa 8-10 Stunden) mit einer Navionics Gold Norge 49XG, fahre aber parallel dazu (meist im zweiten Boot) mit einem Garmin Orgeon 450 und einer g2 Vision 709L (Südnorwegen einschl. Trondheim). Die Karten sind beide sehr gut zu gebrauchen, bei den Handplottern liegen allerdings Welten zwischen dem Orgeon und dem Geonav. Das drückt sich allerdings auch im Preis aus.
Geonav 4 Gipsy mit Navionics Gold xl9 49xg (ganz Norwegen !)
650 Euro ( bei Interesse gebe ich den soliden Lieferanten gerne weiter). Garmin Oregon 450 mit Bluechart G2 Vision 709L (Südnorwegen bis Trondheim) ca 550 Euro. Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die Navionics Karte ein deutlich höhere Abdeckung mitbringt, ist , so betrachtet,das Geonav Angebot sogar noch GÜNSTIGER.

Erwähnenswert ist aber auch noch die Handhabung : Bei Garmin fährt man nach der Zieleingabe mit einem "Kompass", der die Richtung anzeigt, bei Geonav bleibt die Karte immer sichtbar. Der Kurs wird durch eine farbige Linie angezeigt, die man beim Navigieren nur mit dem Zielpunkt zur Deckung bringen muss, dann ist die Fahrtrichtung stimmig.
Im praktischen Betrieb ist die Geonav Lösung nicht nur in der Handhabung deutlich effizienter.

  Nur noch ein Hinweis: Die Garmin Bluechart g2 Angebote bei EBAY sind in der niedrigen Preisklasse deutlich unter 200 Euro meist illegale Kopien. Was davon zu halten ist, dürfte bekannt sein.


----------



## johannes81 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich hatte ein wenig mit der Bluechart geliebäugelt weil man hier für ca 300€ eine Karte vom Nordkap bis einschl. Nord-und Ostsee bekommt(xlarge). Da diese Karte ja nur bei Garmin funktioniert wäre ich auch auf ein Hand GPS von Garmin angewiesen (Garmin GPS Map 78 zb).Das müsste ich dann aufjedenfall wegen der Bildschirmgröße nochmal überdenken.......


----------



## Shira11 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*

Ich bin von meiner Vision Karte von Garmin begeistert.:l

Garmin hat meiner Meinung auch die meisten Gebiete abgedeckt.


----------



## rule270 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo die Blue Chart ist doch von Garmin, geht die auch in einem GPS von Eagle???
> Gruß Werner



Hallo
Werner

Habe noch ein sd Karte von Nautic Path NP-Europe North
108-196 fast unbenutzt. Die müsste auf Lowrance/ Eagle laufen

bei mit hatte ich sie in Norwegen mit und war in einem lowrance c 60. Die karte ist für ganz Nord Europa und so nicht mehr erhältlich ein Schatz. heute kosten die gesamten Gebiete mehr als 500 €.
Grüß Rudolf
PS. Fall einer Intresse hat kann er sich ja melden. Ich habe auch noch eine neue Navionic Gold 45 XG Skaggerak und Kattegatt.
Die läuft auch inLowrance / Eagle als sd Kart


----------



## hannesx (5. November 2011)

*AW: Seekarte für Kartenplotter*



rule270 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Werner
> 
> Habe noch ein sd Karte von Nautic Path NP-Europe North
> ...


Hallo rule270,
stehen o.g. Karten noch zur Verfügung? Wenn ja, wie sieht denn der jeweilige Preis aus?
Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
HannesX


----------

